# When is it too cold to run with your Vizsla?



## Kid (Jan 28, 2015)

We live in the US upper Midwest. We’ve been pretty lucky this winter weather/temperature wise, however, the forecast for the weekend is back to the single digits with wind chill -10 to -20. Our “kid”, Buddy, is his “dad’s” running partner. They run together on the weekends and it is a good outlet to expend his energy. I’m concerned that the temperatures may be dangerous for him to run this weekend. How cold is too cold?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Although I am currently "Vizsla-less", up until a few weeks ago, I used to take mine out every single day even in winter. Up in Northern Ontario where I live the winters (say Dec to March) the temps are always -20 ish to -40. I used to take Gibson running for say 1/2 hr to an hour until it got into the -20 range and then shorten to 20 min to 1/2 hour if colder. As long as we were both moving, there was no issue and he never lifted up paws etc. And we tried booties once - he ripped them off immediately and we never tried again.

Running hard, even in -30 temps he was hot enough to want to eat snow.

I think the key was go out, keep moving and once you stop get back inside - not standing around outside while cold and wet from sweat etc. He would be steaming from working so hard, and you dont want to suddenly start to get chilled.

I know a few other Vizsla owners here that also go out daily, all winter without issues.


----------



## i_owe (Jul 3, 2013)

I have often wondered if there might be a limit. 
We went our last night in -13 before the wind chill and he was fine. The only problem is we run quite a lot on sidewalks and the salt really bothers Miles's paws. I have used boots and they are ok only sometimes, when I can get them to stay on. I am worried that the Velcro strap will cause a hot spot on his leg from rubbing so do not tighten too tight.

He will wear a coat if we are just going for a walk. I will take it off if he is doing a lot of running around.

Bill


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

You Canadians are tough birds. Did meet quite a few of your fellow country men hanging out in their motorhomes and trailers in the Arizona desert last month. 

I can see why a wirehaired Vizsla (which shows for the first time at Westminster next week) might do better than a short hair in those temperatures.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------

